
[APK] Seeder entropy generator to provide significant lag reduction - wisesage5001
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987032
======
supergauntlet
I thought it was pretty silly how he went through all this trouble to
essentially do the same thing as symlinking /dev/random and /dev/urandom.

------
DanBC
Adding /dev/urandom seems like a suboptimal solution. Crypto is hard, and very
clever people get bitten by flaws in things like randomness and seeding prngs.

~~~
supergauntlet
I think the problem they were trying to fix/remedy was that /dev/random was
getting called for ALL random functions in the JVM. So every time an android
app called for a random number, it would go to /dev/random.

Nobody would suggest using /dev/urandom for cryptography, but it's sufficient
for a random number call, especially because /dev/random is blocking.

